# G0704 Arrives Friday



## cg 2005 (Jun 27, 2012)

I started an activity with Grizzly last week requesting they verify the motor wattage based on my research that some motors had been shipped at 600 watts.  I was told that all the new machines were in fact 750 watt motors and they were aware that some were previously shipped at 600 watts.  

Ordered the G0704 Sunday night after confirming that it does in fact have a 750 watt motor.  I got an email this morning stating the mill would be in Orlando Friday.  Very nice turn around.  It is great not to wait weeks or months for a machine.

I am hopeful it will be a good compliment to my other mill and two lathes.

I have no immediate plans to go beyond adding the power table feed and lowering the coarse Z feed wheel.


----------



## HMF (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats Cg! :drinkingbeer:Of course we will require photos! :biggrin:


:tiphat:Nelson


----------



## PurpLev (Jun 27, 2012)

sweet. congrats!

post some photos and tell us how you like it after delivery.

what power feed are you planning on getting for it?


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 27, 2012)

Congrats I have a g0704 with power feed. I got the power feed from lathemasters. as it was about $50.00 cheaper than grizzly for the same part. http://www.lathemaster.com/POWER FEED LMT25L.htm  The color isn't exsact but it works great. If in fact you get a 750 wat motor I will have to get mine replaced. Now I wan't to build a power feed for my X axes. Just looking for a good dc gear motor for it.


----------



## Metalmann (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes, congratulations! I don't have anything bad to say about Grizzly lathes and mills.....except they sure don't run like an old Bridgeport. Or a Hardinge.


----------



## cg 2005 (Jun 27, 2012)

mrb221 said:


> cg 2005
> 
> What method are you going to use to lower the Z feed handwheel?
> 
> Mike




I need to actually see the mill in the flesh, but I am inclined at this point  to use a couple of my old countershaft sprockets and a chain from one of my dirt bikes.  That way the cost will be zero.   

I would like to get it down to a point that is 3" or so above the table.   I don't need to use the drill aspect so I am thinking about removing the quill spokes entirely.


----------



## cg 2005 (Jun 27, 2012)

Metalmann said:


> Yes, congratulations! I don't have anything bad to say about Grizzly lathes and mills.....except they sure don't run like an old Bridgeport. Or a Hardinge.



I hear ya, but being on a fixed income and not having the space or power required I can make it work.


----------



## Metalmann (Jun 27, 2012)

cg 2005 said:


> I hear ya, but being on a fixed income and not have the space or power required I can make it work.





I did not mean anything bad by that, I'm in the same boat. Years ago, I looked and scanned around for 2 years before I pulled the trigger on the G4003G, and the 3102 mill. I couldn't justify the shipping costs on the old Bridgies and nicer lathes. Not only that, some of the old dinosaurs needed more work than I wanted to put into them. The Grizzlys surprised the hell out of me. The mill is not as big or bad as I wanted, but it works fine for what I do.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 27, 2012)

dalee said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I was unaware that the 704 was made with a smaller motor. I thought they were always 750W.
> ...



 The lable and manuel all say 750W but the tag on the motor says 650W at one point thay just left the watts off of the motor tag but still the same size as the 650 motor. I havent heard of any body accutly getting the larger 750W motor.


----------



## cg 2005 (Jun 28, 2012)

kd4gij said:


> one point thay just left the watts off of the motor tag




That is really sad to hear that they would be so deceitful and then to potentially knowingly lie about it.  I'll pull the cover first thing and take a look.  I doubt it reallly makes much difference for my milling needs at this time.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 28, 2012)

Mine is 650 and I have never had a problem ,It has done every thing I asked it to do. It not grizzly thay only go by what the supplyer is telling them. All chin motors are over rated on hp.


----------

